# Can’t Verify Location Error



## Packerdawg98 (4 mo ago)

Using the app on an IPhone. When I try to listen to NFL Channel or ESPNU on cellular network it says “Can’t verify location. Try switching between different cellular networks or Wi-Fi.” They work fine on WI-FI. Anyone else had this issue and found a solution?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Packerdawg98 said:


> Using the app on an IPhone. When I try to listen to NFL Channel or ESPNU on cellular network it says “Can’t verify location. Try switching between different cellular networks or Wi-Fi.” They work fine on WI-FI. Anyone else had this issue and found a solution?


Do you have location services turned off on your iPhone?


----------



## Packerdawg98 (4 mo ago)

Yes. However, when you scroll down through the apps, it is not there


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Packerdawg98 said:


> Yes. However, when you scroll down through the apps, it is not there


Location Services are found in your Settings app. Go through it and you should be able to turn them back on.


----------



## arcadianacred (3 mo ago)

B. Shoe said:


> Location Services are found in your Settings app. Go through it and you should be able to turn them back on.


 There is no way to fix this. When using the app on cellular service, these channels are sometimes blocked for an indefinite amount of time. There is no location permissions for the app. It’s a glitch Sirius knows of but hasn’t really addressed. It’s plagued me for almost a year. It may be out for a week work a week; no rhyme or reason it seems.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

arcadianacred said:


> There is no location permissions for the app.


Even if there aren't app-level permissions (there absolutely should be), location can't work if you have location services turned off at the operating system level and I suspect that's what B. Shoe was trying to address.


----------



## arcadianacred (3 mo ago)

I completely understand. Turning on location permission globally does nothing. I suspect this is a cache issue or obviously related to IP address as it usually lasts/ works for about two weeks. There is no solution; Sirius support has all but admitted so. The last update was supposed to address this supposedly but didn’t.

I guess they’ve just been adding content in the bones of an app developed before they included streaming in the normal fee foran account. More people gave and now notice it. It’s extremely frustrating.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Frustrating for those experiencing it. Wish I had any good insight. I have a pretty regular rotation on my SXM app on my iPad or iPhone during the work day for 4-6 hours, and haven't experienced anything close to what you're describing. Hopefully a solution comes sooner than later.


----------

